# Limo ride!!



## HoboinaTux (Dec 19, 2015)

I totally got a ride in a limo. Dirty as fuck too.


----------



## HoboinaTux (Dec 19, 2015)

With fancy whiskey


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 19, 2015)

details?


----------



## HoboinaTux (Dec 19, 2015)

Was hitching east on 10. Guy who drives a limo picked up the dog and I and drove us about 250 miles.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 19, 2015)

that's coosh as fuck...


----------



## creature (Dec 19, 2015)

once in a lifetime : )


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 19, 2015)

damn, and I thought I'd had some interesting rides. that one takes the cake!


----------



## KootenayRambler (Dec 19, 2015)

Cant even count how many times I've seen a limo ride by and prayed silently for it to pull over. I bet it was all any of us ever could have imagined. Bottles of champage? Bags of blow? Thats real life... right?


----------

